# Band Saw vs Scroll Saw?



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I would like to purchase either a small band saw or scroll saw but don’t know which will be more useful for my small hobby shop. My choices are:

9” band saw, $160.00, 2.4A, 1300-2600 sfm (two speed), 9” throat, 3-1/4” cutting depth.

16” variable speed scroll saw, $130.00, 1.2A motor with a speed of 500-1700 spm, cutting capacity of 2-1/4” at 90 deg., accepts either 5” pin or pinless blades, 7/8” blade stroke, 10”x16-1/4” cast aluminum worktable – tilts 0-45 deg., adjustable blade tension, built-in dust blower / pick-up

Which of the two you think will be more useful in a small hobby shop?


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Nick,
Without question, the band saw will do more, especially if you plan to cut stock thicker than 1/2". The scroll saws are great for Intarsia, inlays, and other small work. I was given a scroll saw for Christmas about 5 or so years back. It has been faithfully gathering dust for 4 of those years. I just cater more toward building projects that require thicker stock, I guess.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Band saw. No comparison.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have both in my shop including the little bandsaw you have pictured above. I got it at C. Tire on sale for 99.00 and I wouldn't pay any more for it. It cuts small stuff fine, and soft pine up to 2" thick if you go very slow. I replaced the blade with a silicon blade from tufftooth and that helped a bit. But the motor tends to stall and blow the internal circuit breaker if you try to cut hard woods. 
I do use it more then the scroll saw for small stuff. The laser is useful and it also has a smal LED worklight. I'd say buy a bandsaw, just maybe not THAT bandsaw unless you get it on sale and only do very small stuff. JMHO


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Nicolas,

I have to agree with everyone else that the bandsaw is the better choice in the long run, but as Deb explains, maybe not the one you have pictured. I would save up a few more $$ and go for a more substantial model. A bandsaw can be one of the most useful tools in the shop next to the router and I would suggest getting a good one. You may want to keep an eye on Craigs List for a good used model of better quality which would work well for you. Look hard at the 14" models as they are the most common used in most woodworkink shops. Use good blades and take time to tune your saw for best results.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

How can I go against an overwhelming majority? So it’s going to be a band saw.

A 14” one sounds very appealing but my small size shop would not like that. I will try to get a better quality 9”

Thank you all (Deb I will keep your tip in mind)


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nicolas,

I understand "small shop":yes4: If a benchtop is all you have room for, then one of the best choices I know of would be the Sears 10". It has high marks with everyone who owns one. I had one but sold it only because I did not have room for 2 in my small shop. It was a great little saw for the money. :sold: 

Craftsman 10 in. Band Saw - Model 21400 at Sears.com


Some recommended reading:

http://www.amazon.com/Band-Saw-Hand...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241700582&sr=1-5


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nicolas

I would say you need both in the shop, they both are needed to do many types of jobs,by the way a good scroll saw will cut 2 x 4 thick stock..  many times I will stack 3/4" thick on top of each other and cut both at the same time..and it can be hardwood.
The snapshots are some scrap 2 x 4 stock,,,the scroll saw can do so much more than a band saw.. and the cut is always so clean you don't need to sand it the norm..plus the blades are cheap unlike the ones for a band saw...and come in many,many types  and can be switch them out quick and easy, unlike many band saws..many will say they can't cut a strait line with a scroll saw , O yes you can with a sharp blade, just like a band saw... I think the max cut for my scroll saw is 2 1/4" thick 

Plus it's the only saw that I know about that will let you back up out of a corner,that's to saw it will cut both ways with a round blade,many times you need to get into a tight place and you don't have the room to turn around with a round blade it's not a big deal, because it can cut both ways...forward and backwards..try that with any band saw..  as you can see they both have a place in the shop..

You need to use your head on this buy,,get a good used pair off Craigs List,many that are selling one off, with have both,it's one of the items in the shop many upgrade all the time so to say the deals are to be had..

====
======


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Bob I like the idea of the 10” Craftsman band saw and it’s on sale now at $160.00 (of course that’s US$). I will go and have a look at it.

Bobj I can also see the need for a scroll saw but the space in my shop it’s a major factor. Thinking hard, since the scroll saw it’s a small unit, I may be able to stick it under the counter when not in use. 

Getting a tool like that from Craigs List will cost a bundle on shipping cost, these small toys are HEAVY.

I’m also considering to get this sander (2.3A, 4”x36” sanding belt, 6” sanding disc, $140.00) which will also go under my bench when not in use.

Hm...let me see now...., I think I made my small shop 2 levels; one above the bench and one below the bench, not a bad idea LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kolias

I think Mike , fix that error in storage,he made a flip top cabinet that had both tools in one cabinet,,,the top just flip over and one was always on top and the other one was just under it..pull a pin and flip the tool over and it's set to use..

Thickness planer stand
http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/12219-thickness-planer-stand.html


======



kolias said:


> Bob I like the idea of the 10” Craftsman band saw and it’s on sale now at $160.00 (of course that’s US$). I will go and have a look at it.
> 
> Bobj I can also see the need for a scroll saw but the space in my shop it’s a major factor. Thinking hard, since the scroll saw it’s a small unit, I may be able to stick it under the counter when not in use.
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Sears Canada has a Delta 9" bandsaw listed on their website for $129.99.  I'd pick that over the Mastercraft one for sure!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a Ryobi 9" band saw for cutting small stuff. It performs well and is under $100 at HD here. In the past I have tried the 3 pulley models made by B&D, also sold as Craftsman. I would avoid them like the swine flu.

Mike, you mentioned shipping and craigslist together? craigslist should be local to your area and well worth looking into. I have found many great bargains on my local craigslist.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent idea bobj

Mike you did some nice job on this top

Now I have to figure out how I can modify my counter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi kolias

They make some great hardware for the kitchens,,,like a lift up counter top that snaps into place,,,to hold kitchen tools for the boss ..the one that comes to mine is the one for a hvy.duty mixer..spring loaded that lifts the mixer right up into place..then just push it back into place and it's hidden in the cabinet..

========



kolias said:


> Excellent idea bobj
> 
> Mike you did some nice job on this top
> 
> Now I have to figure out how I can modify my counter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

You might also want to check Kijiji.ca. They have local listings as well. I get a lot of stuff from Kijiji at GREAT prices.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Nicolas,

What is your shop's size if I may ask?

Ed......


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Deb for the Kijiji and the Sears tips, sounds good and I will have a look tomorrow.

Craigslist may be local but no necessarily close to my place. I’m hesitant to look for used tools in my price range. I mean what I’m looking for in the $100 range are small toys and I might as well get them new. Now If I was looking for something in a few $100 range it would have been worth it to try and get them used.

You always have smart ideas bobj

Ed you don’t want to know the size of my shop, you will feel claustrophobic LOL. Anyway it’s 8’x12’ and the water heater / piping takes about 20% of the floor space. The good part is that the shop is located at the back of my double garage and in the summer I can wheel out my stuff and work there.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

kolias said:


> Thank you Deb for the Kijiji and the Sears tips, sounds good and I will have a look tomorrow.
> 
> Craigslist may be local but no necessarily close to my place. I’m hesitant to look for used tools in my price range. I mean what I’m looking for in the $100 range are small toys and I might as well get them new. Now If I was looking for something in a few $100 range it would have been worth it to try and get them used.
> 
> ...



I have the same size shop Nicolas. I buy portable/light tools for size and I take table saw outside to cut. I just got a 3 gallon 125 psi air compresser at Sears for $89. Only weighs 40 lbs and has carrying handle.
Glad I am not the only one with a small shop. lol Can I suggest you make a list of the projects you normally do? Most are for the bandsaw, but if the scroll can do all the types of cuts you usually do, I would go for the size and portablety.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Barry99 said:


> I have the same size shop Nicolas. I buy portable/light tools for size and I take table saw outside to cut. I just got a 3 gallon 125 psi air compresser at Sears for $89. Only weighs 40 lbs and has carrying handle.
> Glad I am not the only one with a small shop. lol Can I suggest you make a list of the projects you normally do? Most are for the bandsaw, but if the scroll can do all the types of cuts you usually do, I would go for the size and portablety.


Hi Barry

I'm sure we are not the only ones with a small shop LOL

In a small hobby shop, what kind of cuts a band saw will do that a table saw can’t do?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

kolias said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> I'm sure we are not the only ones with a small shop LOL
> 
> In a small hobby shop, what kind of cuts a band saw will do that a table saw can’t do?


Just to name a few, and I'm sure there are more, there is the curved cut, the compound cut, the compound curve cut and the curved miter cut......


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nicolas
> 
> I would say you need both in the shop, they both are needed to do many types of jobs,by the way a good scroll saw will cut 2 x 4 thick stock..  many times I will stack 3/4" thick on top of each other and cut both at the same time..and it can be hardwood.
> The snapshots are some scrap 2 x 4 stock,,,*the scroll saw can do so much more than a band saw*.. and the cut is always so clean you don't need to sand it the norm..plus the blades are cheap unlike the ones for a band saw...and come in many,many types  and can be switch them out quick and easy, unlike many band saws..many will say they can't cut a strait line with a scroll saw , O yes you can with a sharp blade, just like a band saw... I think the max cut for my scroll saw is 2 1/4" thick
> ...


George my question basically was: *if you wanted to buy a new tool and your only choice was between a scroll saw and a band saw, which one you will get?*

From bobj I understood that the scroll saw should win. I know that in a shop there is a place for both but that is not the point here. My shop space is limited and I’m asking the experienced people here for an advice

I did not know that you can do curve cuts with a band saw although I suspected that it would be possible, but so you can do curves with a scroll saw too. 

Therefore my opinion from all above is: since my table saw can do all straight / miter / bevel cuts, if I want to have curved / scroll cuts my best bet would be to get the scroll saw. The material I work with never exceeds 3/4” thick and I guess the scroll saw can handle this


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nicolas,

One thing a bandsaw can do that a jig saw cannot do is re-saw a board. Take a 2X4 (1 1/2 X 3 1/2) and slice it down the middle if the 1 1/2 side and make two 3/4" boards. Jig saws cannot make veneer either which is along the same principal requiring a fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Bob is right on BUT

Once you resaw wood you should have one more 300.oo dollar tool and the foot print to store it..the planer is needed the norm but you can use the router or hand plane..and a good head band..you will need it..

I will say most small band saws can't take on the job very well, so to say it's best to buy your thin stock you need from the lumber yard..your money ahead of the game most of the time..
It takes power to drag the blade down the center of a 2 x 4 and the right blade.. then if you want to resaw some hard wood forget it with a small band saw..

======


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Scroll saw or band saw and can only have one? Band saw every time. 

You can run entire shop with a band saw and a circular saw. The scroll saw is for detail work.

You need more than one band saw to get the best of everything.

My large band saw if for the serious resawing. A band saw with 3 hp and a 1" blade has NO drift, you can slice veneers a 1/64" thin or slam through 2" hardwoods and make 1/4" thick pieces with ease. I know I do it every single day.

A smaller band saw is fine for resawing for every once in a while, but for serious resawing forget anything less than a 1" blade. Guys complain about drift, just go to a 1" blade, no more drift, ever.

I use a smaller 1 hp band saw as my go to saw for everything including resawing up 3". It cuts curves and does everything except ply sheets. The 1 hp Band saw is the most used saw in my shop. I use the scroll saw maybe once a week, if that.

A scroll saw is a totally different saw and for 5 years I never ever did a project that required a scroll saw, it truly is for details.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

This confirms that a band saw for a small hobby shop is not necessary. Re-sawing is something an average hobby maker will never attempt. It’s nice to have but not necessary


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

my vote is for the scroll saw *GOOOOOO Scroll saw*
the band saw it good but i dont think in the long run it would be the better buy of the 2
because that size of bs doesnt really have the power or longetivity to resaw much and 
cutting curves i believe would be very limited. so buy the scroll saw make enough stuff to sell then buy a much better bs......my 2 cent worth ...due to inflation IOU


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nicholas,
I will guarantee you one thing. If you buy a cheap scroll saw you will be wishing that you had gone ahead and bought the band saw. A cheap band saw will still perform a decent job where as a cheap scroll saw is next to useless. Believe me, I've been there. So, unless you are going to spend at least $500 or more on the scroll saw you are just wasting your money. I think even Bj will agree with this. About the only thing a scroll saw can do that a band saw can't is enclosed cuts and there are a number of things a band saw can do that a scroll can't. It really doesn't matter to me which you go for but, I am just trying to save you some money in the long run. It's your decision in the end.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

No it does not confirm the band saw is not needed for the small Shop at all!

To me I would have a band saw before a table saw. And many many experts agree with that. Any shop that uses a table saw will benefit from a band saw, period.

Re-sawing is only one small part of a band saws use! A BIG band saw may not be needed but a regular 1hp Band Saw is indispensable for every shop, irregardless of the size of the shop.

If you think a small shop is not in need in a band saw it is a good guess you have never used one, once you do you will wonder how you ever got along without it!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

There is a slight point that I think is also being missed here about a scroll saw. Be prepared to have many, many blades on hand. These will break in a heart beat. A BS, if you try yes, you can break a blade but, it's rare. 

If I had to choose, I'd choose both. But, since the question is, only 1. Well, I have to go with the band saw. I honestly believe their isn't a true right or wrong answer to the question at hand. 

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

You don't need to spend 500.oo bucks or more to get great scroll saw.

Bob and I got one for almost the same price..his came with some extras that mind did not come with but both are great scroll saw..


Router Forums - View Single Post - My new toy
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/3309-dewalt-dw788.html

=========

http://www.mikesworkshop.com/favsites.htm

++++++++++




curiousgeorge said:


> Nicholas,
> I will guarantee you one thing. If you buy a cheap scroll saw you will be wishing that you had gone ahead and bought the band saw. A cheap band saw will still perform a decent job where as a cheap scroll saw is next to useless. Believe me, I've been there. So, unless you are going to spend at least $500 or more on the scroll saw you are just wasting your money. I think even Bj will agree with this. About the only thing a scroll saw can do that a band saw can't is enclosed cuts and there are a number of things a band saw can do that a scroll can't. It really doesn't matter to me which you go for but, I am just trying to save you some money in the long run. It's your decision in the end.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

BJ,
You totally missed my point. Yes! You can get good scroll saws for less than $500 IF you happen to find a good deal on e-bay, craig's list, etc., but if Nicolas buys the scroll saw he posted a picture of he will be sorely disappointed in it's performance, or lack there of. I, and probably most who have a band saw and a scroll saw, use the band saw at least 10 times more than the scroll. I think of the scroll saw as a specialty tool where as a band saw is considered a main stay in most woodworking shops be they professional or hobby.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI curiousgeorge

For me it's 40 / 60 thing,,,I use the scroll saw more than the band saw I think.. but you are right about buying a toy band saw..

A 14" band saw will do many jobs well plus you can get one for about 225.oo bucks or less..I can't tell you the last time I used it to resaw any lumber most go over the hill with a big band saw and only use it for that job just now and then..but if you are into inlay work it's must have tool but not for most home work shops...when you can buy stock that's all ready to go in the thin sizes...if you look at the bottom line,,you buy thick stock resaw it down then buy a tool to get it down to the right size (lets say 3/8"/1/2" )and that 3/8" thick board ,just cost you a ton of money,,most like to have book match stock but it's a ton of money to make, and I think most home shop workers just use 3/4" thick stock most of the time..

Because of the high cost of thin stock..but I also think many wood home shops get to that point after time..once they put out the big bucks to do the job..I think many start out with the toy tools and then upgrade to the bigger tools but a good scroll saw is one of the tools you will have for a long time..

I think most use the band saw to cut round / circel or to say not a strait lines and the scroll saw can put the band saw to shame when it comes to that job..

Plus the blades are hard to break and are cheap so to speak..they make so many great blades for the scroll saw and you will be amaze how many and how well they cut..just as a note I don't recall breaking a blade,I do wear them out or cook them now and then..like using a small blade when I should have use a thicker blade..
below you will see a small list of blades you can get for the scroll saw..
Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades
The blade is the key for most scroll saws .even with a cheap scroll saw they make a big.diff.like day and night..

But I will say the only tool I can use to make the plugs for the pocket holes is the band saw , I did make a jig so I don't need to buy them any more,,many like to use the Kreg pocket screws like I do but I don't like buying the plugs that work so well but they are not cheap but now they are little bit of dowel rod and I 50 or so with the band saw, I just need to come up with a way to make the plastic ones that also look well on the out side of the joint..when I can't hide the pocket hole,,,,  LOL


http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ools&hvadid=3199529397&ref=pd_sl_63qmg9604j_e

========



curiousgeorge said:


> BJ,
> You totally missed my point. Yes! You can get good scroll saws for less than $500 IF you happen to find a good deal on e-bay, craig's list, etc., but if Nicolas buys the scroll saw he posted a picture of he will be sorely disappointed in it's performance, or lack there of. I, and probably most who have a band saw and a scroll saw, use the band saw at least 10 times more than the scroll. I think of the scroll saw as a specialty tool where as a band saw is considered a main stay in most woodworking shops be they professional or hobby.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

bobj you said it right; the only stock I use is 3/4" or sheet products. I don't think a home shop will ever do re-sawing. 

Here is what I bought today from a web site in my area which is similar to craigslist but for French speaking people.

A King Canada 16” scroll saw for $45.00, it’s like new. *What is the difference between pin / plain end type blades?* Noticed in the manual that this model is also available with 2 speeds but mine is single speed. Looking at the wiring it seems that it should be easy to convert it to a two speed. *Has anyone done this?*

A Craftsman bench top sander for $120.00 (includes four new 8” disks and four new 4”x 36” belts), 2/3 HP, 3400 RPM. There is no manual with this one and I wonder if anyone knows *where to get one*. I looked at Sears web site but did not see any section for service / manuals


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kolias

The pin type have a very small pin in the blade ( about 1/16" in diam.) to hold the blade in place,I think the type you have has a spring loaded part to put a load on the blade..

Some of the pin type scroll saws can be change over to the plain type blades that are a better type of blades,, most pin type of blades are used in the hand scroll saws the norm..

If you want to have a VS control on your scroll saw just pickup one the router speed control box and it will do the job just fine..for about 20.oo bucks and a VS is all most a must on a scroll saw.. you don't want to cook your blades with to much speed..

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

========



kolias said:


> bobj you said it right; the only stock I use is 3/4" or sheet products. I don't think a home shop will ever do re-sawing.
> 
> Here is what I bought today from a web site in my area which is similar to craigslist but for French speaking people.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you bobj


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I never liked nor could even get a scroll saw to work until I tried my friends 1100.00 scroll saw. I always thought I sucked, I did not no, it was my scroll saw. I finally went through 7 scroll saws until I broke down and got the DeWalt and it is the first sub 500.00 saw I ever used that actually cut and let me cut like I thought it should. So that scroll saw under 500.00 being crap rings pretty much true.

For me and any serious scroller the DeWalt is the minimum scroll saw, hey used you can get them for 300.00, maybe less. They are worth every bit of 500.00. I personally can not get my 200.00 Delta to cut to where the work is even usable. It is frustrating, aggravating and the pros seem like miracle workers. When actually the pros are using saws that make the work easy.

Some guys can make a masterpiece with a butter knife, I can not. And if you are like me you are going to need at least the DeWalt scroll saw to work effectively. If you don't need that saw you are better than me for sure. Or you just do not have the standards or realize what a scroll saw can do and just accept what you have as normal. In fact once you use the DeWalt I doubt you will be able to look at your current Scroll saw, just like my neighbor acts about my scroll saw, to him my DeWalt is a toy and his Excalibur is a real scroll saw. 

I can get the results he gets with the Excalibur using the DeWalt. But no other saw I have ever used less than the DeWalt can.

If you are a beginner and just wonder how these pros stay on the line and how the heck do they do it, don't worry it is not you, its the saw. If you can get great results using a cheaper saw and not get frustrated, hey you may have a talent, but please try the DeWalt and better saws, you may realize you are missing out. If you don't no harm done.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI kolias
> 
> The pin type have a very small pin in the blade ( about 1/16" in diam.) to hold the blade in place,I think the type you have has a spring loaded part to put a load on the blade..
> 
> ...


I got today the router speed control box (busybeetools.com) and could not be happier. Thanks bobj. I also plugged on it the Craftsman sander because I find that it run too fast. 

I'm very happy with the scroll saw. Did some practice samples and was fast and easy. The only problem is that my samples were cut with the pin type blade. I bought some plain ends blades but they come off. I read the manual few times but no luck.

bobj the blades are not attached with a spring type holder. There is a wing nut on the top and bottom arms which you tight to hold the blade and after I adjust the tension all looks ok but after a few minutes of cutting the blade comes off (does not brake)

Any suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's great  
You may need to tune up the holder for plain blades,,put some good sand paper into the slot and pull it a time or two to remove any marks,it should be very true inside..it takes alot of holding power to keep the blade in place,it's a play with thing at 1st..till you get it right..  once you have it set you should hear the "ping" sound from the blade with your finger nail.


=======



kolias said:


> I got today the router speed control box (busybeetools.com) and could not be happier. Thanks bobj. I also plugged on it the Craftsman sander because I find that it run too fast.
> 
> I'm very happy with the scroll saw. Did some practice samples and was fast and easy. The only problem is that my samples were cut with the pin type blade. I bought some plain ends blades but they come off. I read the manual few times but no luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Amen on the band saw!!!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Now that I got my scroll saw, I will never go to a band saw. My scroll saw fits nice under the bench and it does what I want; fast, accurate and clean. *For my needs,* was the perfect choice and the $45 I paid for it makes it even better.

Yes I have a glitch right now but as bobj said I have to learn a few things and if the problem persists I can switch to the pin type blade and that is fine – no problems there.

*You all forget my original question which only bobj understood !!!*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi *Nicolas

*The pin type will work fine ,you may want to check out some of the Dremel scroll saw blades,,,pin type,,,,(amazon) they make some very fine tooth ones..and some very thin ones..that you can turn on a pin point.
*
=======
*


kolias said:


> Now that I got my scroll saw, I will never go to a band saw. My scroll saw fits nice under the bench and it does what I want; fast, accurate and clean. *For my needs,* was the perfect choice and the $45 I paid for it makes it even better.
> 
> Yes I have a glitch right now but as bobj said I have to learn a few things and if the problem persists I can switch to the pin type blade and that is fine – no problems there.
> 
> *You all forget my original question which only bobj understood !!!*


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nicolas you can also try R&D Bandsaws in Canada for scroll saw blades. Great choices and excellent prices. They sell both the pin and plain type as well.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Great tip, thanks Deb


----------

